

A new kind of browser benchmark - modeless
http://google.github.io/latency-benchmark/

======
mcs
On my i7 macbook pro, Safari is outperforming Chrome and Firefox by long shot.

Safari: 5.4/10 Chrome: 2.7/10 Firefox: 1.5

I'm curious if any current browsers can actually hit 10/10.

~~~
modeless
Benchmark author here. That is similar to my experience. No browser I've
tested on any platform comes close to 10/10\. Due to the difficulty of
quantifying latency and jank and the lack of existing benchmarks, no browser
has really optimized for them, focusing instead on raw JavaScript throughput.
My hope in developing this benchmark has been to change that.

